
Zaarly swaps anonymity for identity in refreshed mobile marketplace - newman314
http://venturebeat.com/2012/03/08/zaarly-2/
======
bproper
I don't see Zaarly really competing with TaskRabbit until they go the full
mile and screen the folks who are performing this work, as TR does with its
rabbits. I wouldn't trust someone to move my furniture or walk my dog without
knowing someone had checked them out.

~~~
DannySauter
Hey bproper -

We're really excited about the new steps we've taken towards bringing trust
and reputation to Zaarly. Commerce, identity, and trust simply go together -
and we've brought them to the forefront in Zaarly 2.0.

We learned a lot from other marketplaces like eBay where reputation is the key
behind all transactions and relationships. Our supply side is "open" - and
that's great, because you are never limited. If I request a Spanish Tutor, I
want to make sure that anyone can help me, not just a small group.

We're also focused on much more than tasks. For example, in the past week,
I've used Zaarly to get a new Mac Charger and new furniture for a new place I
just moved into. For me, I love being able to just go to one place and get
anything I need :)

Really focused on reputation and trust in our new experience. Let me know
anything we can do to make it better.

-Danny at Zaarly

~~~
bjpless
Still not addressing the chicken or egg problem. I won't use your service
until you properly vet workers. Reputation screening requires a lot of
transactions.

Task Rabbit has sacrificed short term growth (most likely) to install an
incredibly rigorous screening process for their workers.

